# Six Megathemes Emerge from Barna Group Research



## Jeffriesw (Feb 5, 2011)

1.The Christian Church is becoming less theologically literate.
2.Christians are becoming more ingrown and less outreach-oriented.
3.Growing numbers of people are less interested in spiritual principles and more desirous of learning pragmatic solutions for life.
4.Among Christians, interest in participating in community action is escalating.
5.The postmodern insistence on tolerance is winning over the Christian Church.
6.The influence of Christianity on culture and individual lives is largely invisible.



http://www.barna.org/culture-articl...insistence+tolerance+winning+christian+church


Do ya'll see the same kind of trends, can some of you long time Christians see the same type of things progressing over time?


----------



## Ronnie T (Feb 5, 2011)

This needs to be brought before church leaders at each congregation to study and ensure it isn't happening locally.


----------



## revrandyf (Feb 5, 2011)

Ronnie T said:


> This needs to be brought before church leaders at each congregation to study and ensure it isn't happening locally.



I totally agree!!  And I plan to do so in my local congregation.  Good post.  Thank you .


----------



## gordon 2 (Feb 5, 2011)

We are all a product of our times.

The christian fundamentalist's involvement in the direct support of political candidates and the subsequent Invasion of Iraq, the reports of civilian casualties, of tortures and the dehumanizing of the enemy have dimmed the interest that the young impressionable generation might have had for Christ.

As well, the revelations of the perversity of the leaders of the RC church at the same time has for some closed forever their dreams of a home in the Kingdom.


In many ways christians are seen as recent romans... and according to their myth they crusify their saviour day in, day out.


----------



## Lowjack (Feb 5, 2011)

It has being so for years now.


----------



## StriperAddict (Feb 7, 2011)

It seems to take tragedy to get us off our blessed assurance, doesn't it?  Even then, do we consult the good Book and pray, or just chat/text/email our troubles away?


----------



## THREEJAYS (Feb 8, 2011)

# 6 for sure.If you can meet a christain and spend a little time w/them and not know they are christain then somethings wrong.


----------



## jmharris23 (Feb 8, 2011)

I absolutely have seen this happen in the Christian world


----------



## Ronnie T (Feb 8, 2011)

I don't remember who wrote it, but I had this in my files............

*In Russia, Christians are tested by hardship, but in America you are tested by freedom in Christ.

It's true.  Most Christians don't know what 'freedom in Christ' really means.
Most American Christians think it means 'freedom to be disobedience'.


----------



## rjcruiser (Feb 10, 2011)

I agree....I guess the biggest problem is that if one becomes more theologically literate and concentrates on Biblical principles, those pragmatic solutions for life just come up on there own.


----------

